# help fc-cache failing on x11-fonts/font-bh-ttf in a poudriere jailed build



## peifferc (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi I'm rolling a pkgng repository with poudriere and it worked a few weeks ago with 9.1-RELEASE as the platform and an older ports tree. This week I created a new repository/jail for 9.2-RELEASE and it's mysteriously failing on this x11-fonts/font-bh-ttf that's required by lots of ports. The final error is:

```
ln -s ../conf.avail/42-luxi-mono.conf /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d
/usr/local/bin/fc-cache /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF
/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF: failed to write cache
*** [install-data-hook] Error code 1
```
I've tried running it as part of a big bulk list and also running it individually. I don't know how to debug this weird error code 1. I don't see anything promising searching the forums for font compiles, fc-cache, jails..

This happened with 9.2-RELEASE and a ports tree I grabbed right when 9.2 was released. Today I also tried it after portsnapping the ports tree to current and it was the same result. I'll attach the full poudriere build log. Would love it if someone had some more ideas to try. I'm fairly new to poudriere and pkg.


----------

